

Screenhero  - alex_marchant
http://screenhero.com/

======
imrank1
I work remotely on the west coast for my employer on the east coast. I've used
screenhero frequently and it works awesome. Great product. The recent addition
of voice is awesome as well. Previously we would run google hangout at the
same time. I'm interested in finding out what the price will be.

